# bad credit loans



## bouli130 (27 Apr 2012)

Hi, i need a car loan of 2000 euro asap have a new job that requires travel, iv been to all the major banks and been refused. I have never had a loan before, iv been told ive been refused because of my extensive use of my 50euro overdraft which i think is ridiculous....does anybody have any suggestions for me as to how to proceed, would a trip to the local bank manager again help?? i am in full time employment since jan...was doing contract work before that


----------



## Romulan (27 Apr 2012)

Local credit union may be a better option.


----------



## bouli130 (27 Apr 2012)

but do i not have to be a member with savings to get a loan with a credit union???? thanks satine il give that a try


----------



## Bronte (2 May 2012)

A trip to the bank to meet an actual staff member is a good idea. You can explain that you have a permanent job and require a car to keep the job. Failing that is there a possibility for you to get public transport or move near the job?

You also need to address the fact that a bank things you are incorrectly using your overdraft facility.


----------

